# Yanga Mwiba irride Ibra, che poi si vendica. Video.



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

Nel corso di Lione - Psg 2-1, l'ex romanista Yanga Mbiwa ha irriso Ibrahimovic dopo il gol segnato dai suoi compagni. Lo svedese, come prevedibile, non l'ha presa bene e poco dopo si è vendicato a modo suo.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Marzo 2016)

Lo ha fatto volare ahaha


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2016)

Come se la ride Ibra dopo la botta


----------



## Brain84 (2 Marzo 2016)

Non si può sottostare al volere di Dio.


----------



## chicagousait (2 Marzo 2016)

Come se la ride dopo il placcaggio


----------



## mr.wolf (2 Marzo 2016)




----------



## mr.wolf (2 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Marzo 2016)

Ibra sa essere anche clemente.


----------



## ignaxio (3 Marzo 2016)

E Ibra prese una costola di Yanga Mwiiba e creò un panchinaro


----------

